# 1 3/4" muffler ?



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Ok, i know i know...do a search. well a search would take all day so i'll just ask it. Has anyone put a muffler cheaper than $30 on their car that has the 1 3/4" original pipe? right now i'm looking at the Dynomax Thrush Glasspack but any other suggestions would be nice. And i'm serious when i say i'm not going to spend more than $30.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

thats a good question. i want the same deal, a straight through too, or a good flowing muff for the orriginal pipe. that will bolt up and hang with out moding.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i think the only thing that works is the thrush glasspack...i haven't seen anyother glasspack that small...and its only total of 17" long so its small enough to fit the small space  i guess i'll just buy it...its cheap enough that if i find something better later it woudnt hurt me much


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

btw silversentra, love your avatar


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks, its stolen


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

got my thrush glasspack just like 5min ago...lemme finish eating my pizza and i'll go quickly see how it sounds....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

oops...i fudged...its 1.5" pipe:balls: i'll go get a adapter thingy at shucks and a clamp hopefully it wont fall off of there anytime soon. sounds good though. makes it sound like an old throaty MG  very deep tone


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ok...i'm not doing so well..it is 1.75" pipe....i keep measuring wrong i guess...but it sounds nice..to bad i can't post a sound of it here


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey, post a pic. Lets take a look at it...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

let me finish my ice cream ......i've been hungry today


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ok...right now this is just there to pass my inspection i'm hoping to do this week sometime. doesn't look pretty but it gets the job done ....

I put it next to todays newspaper to give the feel of the size of it..









I'm gonna clamp it here in a few minutes then tomorrow i'll put one little tack weld on it to keep it there for awhile, then i can just break the tack...









And it really doesn't look good out the back...that'll change later


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

... ....... ..............
um... maybe some high heat paint and repositioning? If you check out my CarDomain page I made dual exhaust out of mufflers just like that. I have some pics up that you can check out...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well...its only gonna be like that till after inspection. then i'm going to replace the cat with this muffler then put a slightly curved pipe in and a resonator tip on the back. I went for a quick test drive around the block and it doesn't quiet it down by much but it takes out the open pipe puke noise.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

What do you guys think of this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33636&item=2435891060


I"m pretty well set on ordering it, but it has an linlet of 2.5 inches. I'm gonna change pipe after my converter to 2 inches, all the way back to the muffler, will it hurt anything if i just have them put an adapter on the end of the new 2 inch pipe that will go in the muffler ? Shouldnt make any different should it?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well its kinda pricey..but yeah you can have it adapted no prob


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

That is way too expensive for my taste...


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

That's a ridiculous price to pay for a muffler.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Cheap glasspacks do the same thing, they just look like crap... hense the invention of high heat spray paint.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

HoloSkull said:


> *Cheap glasspacks do the same thing, they just look like crap... hense the invention of high heat spray paint. *


...and cheap tips


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

apexi n1 mufflers are expensive...and look at the price of the stromung muffler...its like 300 something


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey '98200SXse, If your gonna go through e-bay I would search for a Magnaflow muffler instead. They are cheaper priced and Magnaflow is a well knowned company that makes good stuff. Plus they have perforated cores which will deepen the tone of the noise.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i still say a $15-$20 glasspack is better worth the money


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

it's the way to go...


----------

